# open room



## weed power (Feb 1, 2007)

I was just wondering,if i am doing this right. I have a room that is 10x3x7 but I am only using half of the room. I am using four 65w 500 lumens philips natural lights. I am starting out with 8 plants they are in the first week most are already 2 1/2" temp 74 Deg 42 humidity. I have a fan moving the air around . Now do i still need to vent the room if it is open?


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 2, 2007)

not nearly enough light for even 1 plant let alone 8. 
search for "cfl lighting 101"


----------

